# I have a small smoker and a big brisket - can I cut it?



## smokechump (Jul 14, 2017)

Please help with advice - I want to try Okie's brisket method.  However, I bought a brisket that is relatively large and I can't fit it into the smoker, let alone in a tray.  Is it at all OK to cut the brisket in half?

Thank you in advance


----------



## cavman (Jul 14, 2017)

I seperated the point and cut the flat in half to fit a 16 lb brisket in my webber mini wsm. Next time i will just cut in half. Not presentation perfect maybe, but none of my eater's complained about anything. I would rather cut up a brisket than have a big smoker i seldom use to capacity.


----------



## smokechump (Jul 14, 2017)

I was just wondering if there is something negative about cutting it in half (i.e. allow for larger surface area for juices to escape, etc).  I am still a brisket-dork, so was wondering.  Totally don't care about the "presentation" part


----------



## cavman (Jul 14, 2017)

Had zero negative effect for me.


----------



## cavman (Jul 14, 2017)

I used to have a big smoker that I did them whole in. No diff.


----------



## cavman (Jul 14, 2017)

Cooking temp and target IT are what matters. I removed mine at 195. I was slicing and made burnt ends for the first time.


----------



## cavman (Jul 14, 2017)

20170611_085943.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 14, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jul 14, 2017)

20170611_095206.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 14, 2017


----------

